# My Boys new Layout ( Thomas Fan )



## yak-54

Hi this is my sons new layout for Thomas the tank and ( me ) LoL 
my son has Autism like a lot of kid with it they love train's (thomas )
with my son its only thomas only on the track till last week when he came
with one of my old train well that was an eye opener  time for new layout 
after trolling the net for some pictures and watched 100S of you tube videos
of base board i gave up  till today
well i made a start on the base can't be to hard all it is a table with legs
so this is what i made in 6 hour's not to bad for a metal worker 

size is 6ft 1 inch x 10ft 2 inch 3.05 x 1.8 meter 

frame is made of 3.54 x 0.78 90mm x 20 pine


----------



## yak-54

this is he's current layout no room for my trains  Yet


----------



## yak-54

i need some ideas on how lift this to the roof area ?


----------



## broox

Great start!! :thumbsup: 
We didn't use lumber anywhere near that straight! I reckon It'll come back and bite us though :laugh:

Theres a few blokes who have made their layouts lift to the ceiling. A quick search should give some good tips. Perhaps try looking for styles of roadbed and scenery to keep the weight down, instead of a thick piece of ply that seems the norm.

Consider a foam sheet, light and easy to scenik.
Or you could have a look at a raised roadbed, on a thin board, and then scenery with the "flyscreen and plaster" method. Really effective, super unique, and light too.
I'll dig up Prospects thread for a little info/visiuals.

I gather the centre square bit is for a hole for access to the track in the middle of the table? pretty wide table if you've got to be sceniking for long periods. Re reailing trains/cars wont be a huge hassle, I'd keep the rails within 30" (probably closer to 25") of the edge where possible and it won't be a drama.


----------



## broox

This link below is Prospects thread on his old layout, links directly to the post about the flyscreen and plaster. you can see the roadbed style I was talking about too.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=130782#post130782


EDIT:
And here is a good thread about suspending your layout from the ceiling.
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=4621

Cheers!

Ps, How old is your Son, an age where he can really help build the layout, or young so he just wants to watch the trains?


----------



## yak-54

he just turn 10 he did like to watch them go around flat out 
but the last 2 weeks i watch thru my kitchen window and watch him put some trucks on the main line and reverse to hook them up drive off last 4 years this was a big no no if you put some trucks on the line he would pick up thomas and take to his room  
so yesterday i went to my local hobby shop and got and Genesis santa Fe FP45 #5941 with DCC sound well thomas got the flick real quick so i say my little boy growing up LoL

yes the center square was going to be for access now i think make it the driver's area


----------



## yak-54

he is a little video i made today with new train
well i lots changed i got my last train
he is a link


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto on the suspended layout link given in Post #5 (the second link) ... a good thread with informative how-to discussions / options.

TJ


----------



## yak-54

fitted the sheet today


----------



## Grabbem88

That's awesome!

My son is 10 yrs old with aspergers OCD add adht blah blah.. Quite frankly he is just a special kid with the ability to create anything.

He and I built his layout last November for his x-mas present and he sold all of his Thomas the train stuff so he can buy his Amtrak ph40 and right now he wants me to change over to dcc and get his current locos with sound!! 

Anyways and not to high jack your post if you need anything just let me know maybe we can help?!


----------



## yak-54

is there any software out these day for making virtual layout and Design ?


----------



## Grabbem88

http://www.iruntrains.com/

There is more but maybe this will help?


----------



## broox

"Anyrail" is pretty popular. The free version lets you use 50 pieces of track, per layout file, which is definitely enough for learning.

It also handles flex track quite competently, unlike some other software. 

The overall learning curve isnt too bad either. Cant fault it for the price


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I use Anyrail, works great.


----------



## tjcruiser

AnyRail is mostly geared toward building a CAD layout pattern, rather than running virtual trains themselves. If you want to do that, check out TrainPlayer ...

http://www.trainplayer.com/

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I wasn't sure what the intent was here, running trains or designing a layout.


----------



## tjcruiser

Me either ... Yak said he was looking for something for "making virtual layout" ...

Yak ... 'fess up ... what did you mean by that? CAD layout, or actual virtual running of trains?

TJ


----------



## New Berlin RR

Lookin good there, should put pics of you and the boy running trains up so we can see some action!! LOL hope he and you get years of enjoyment out of the layout and hey you ever get bored (or rid) of the trains you can always send them my way  LOL!!!! 


Anyways joking aside it looks like a good start, I suggest anyrail as well for CAD style track layout design...


----------



## broox

yak-54 said:


> he is a little video i made today with new train
> well i lots changed i got my last train
> he is a link
> 
> ... /links


Hey Yak

To embed youtube vids you just need to put the " KPR2BhfwF-E " part of the URL, in [TY] tags






Cheers

PS:
could a mod please edit Yaks previous post, because for some reason when I load the page on my phone it auto takes me out of the browser, to youtube app, and auto plays the vid. kinda annoying


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Me either ... Yak said he was looking for something for "making virtual layout" ...
> 
> Yak ... 'fess up ... what did you mean by that? CAD layout, or actual virtual running of trains?
> 
> TJ


designing a layout for my track 
what i wish to do is design track i like let it work out the track sections i need
like 24 22' bends and 5 18" bends 4 11" strait pices or print it lay on base baud


----------



## yak-54

broox said:


> Hey Yak
> 
> To embed youtube vids you just need to put the " KPR2BhfwF-E " part of the URL, in [TY] tags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PS:
> could a mod please edit Yaks previous post, because for some reason when I load the page on my phone it auto takes me out of the browser, to youtube app, and auto plays the vid. kinda annoying


i cant edit it now


----------



## yak-54

New Berlin RR said:


> Lookin good there, should put pics of you and the boy running trains up so we can see some action!! LOL hope he and you get years of enjoyment out of the layout and hey you ever get bored (or rid) of the trains you can always send them my way  LOL!!!!
> 
> 
> Anyways joking aside it looks like a good start, I suggest anyrail as well for CAD style track layout design...


 bored not in my life time will he get sick of it i know that as fact  
i will be long gone he will still be driving


----------



## yak-54

took some time off to do one of his Favorite Things 
you never guest


----------



## yak-54

well last night after the train ride i fitted his thomas track with 2 turnouts and nailed it down
and fitted the guard rail just in case thomas breaks away as he does sometimes


----------



## broox

yak-54 said:


> i cant edit it now


Yeah for some reason the forum locks it down 24hours after the post was posted, and disables edits. Only mods / admins can edit posts then.

Which is a shame because I do a lot of posting from my phone, when I've only got a small window of time while working, and sometimes the touchpad makes some critical errors... Which I fail to pickup... Then I look like I'm stroking out or something. haha.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

broox said:


> Yeah for some reason the forum locks it down 24hours after the post was posted, and disables edits. Only mods / admins can edit posts then.
> 
> Which is a shame because I do a lot of posting from my phone, when I've only got a small window of time while working, and sometimes the touchpad makes some critical errors... Which I fail to pickup... Then I look like I'm stroking out or something. haha.


I just bumped that up to two days, that should be sufficient.


----------



## yak-54

is brass track ok ? i cant get heap of it cheap ?


----------



## broox

Brass is good, but it tarnishes easily (never used brass myself, but its the gist i've gotten)
Nickel-Silver is the most preferred, it doesnt degrade as fast as the others (brass/steel). When steel corrodes the rust is not conductive. However, when the Nickel-Silver corrodes, the corrosion (rust, but not rust, if you know what I mean) is still conductive.

NS track is pretty sheap to buy new too (3ft of flex track is about $5?)


----------



## yak-54

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I just bumped that up to two days, that should be sufficient.



Mr gunrunnerjohn do you think this would be better off in my layout ?
can you move it to there


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good idea, I moved it.


----------



## yak-54

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Good idea, I moved it.


Tar i was a little quick to post did not read thread 
gee your better Moderator than me your quick to reply
i host and run my model aircraft club site that has a fourm to it all way take days to get around to it 

http://meltonmodelaircraft.dyndns.info/mmaa-forum/index.php

http://meltonmodelaircraft.dyndns.info/


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

If I'm sitting here when a request comes in, I usually handle it. Not always...


----------



## yak-54

broox said:


> "Anyrail" is pretty popular. The free version lets you use 50 pieces of track, per layout file, which is definitely enough for learning.
> 
> It also handles flex track quite competently, unlike some other software.
> 
> The overall learning curve isnt too bad either. Cant fault it for the price


yes it is good had look at the demo but to buy it it will have to wait 
i am out work at the moment i watch what i spend


----------



## yak-54

Hi all i got some life-like trestle can you use flex track on it ? 
i fitted the turn out switches fitted wire for the controler


----------



## Big Ed

broox said:


> Yeah for some reason the forum locks it down 24hours after the post was posted, and disables edits. Only mods / admins can edit posts then.
> 
> Which is a shame because I do a lot of posting from my phone, when I've only got a small window of time while working, and sometimes the touchpad makes some critical errors... Which I fail to pickup... Then I look like I'm stroking out or something. haha.


One member went "nuts" :retard: when he flew up and over a cookoo's nest and started editing posts screwing them all up. They then added the 24hr edit rule. It used to have no time limit.
Never had a problem till then, that member should have just been locked from editing if it can be done.
That member vowed never to come back after he went nuts. He did for one post.



gunrunnerjohn said:


> I just bumped that up to two days, that should be sufficient.


I think 7 days would be better, one week.
But thanks for the bump to 2 days.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I think I'd have received some admin resistance to a week, I figured we'd start small.


----------



## broox

Hey Yak, its coming along great, how big is the hole in the middle? (did i miss the size mentioned before?)
Are you planning on using that clip together track for the whole layout, or just using it to mock up for now and switch to flextrack & normal switches later on?

@Gunnerjohn, Its easier to beg for forgivness than ask for permission


----------



## yak-54

broox said:


> Hey Yak, its coming along great, how big is the hole in the middle? (did i miss the size mentioned before?)
> Are you planning on using that clip together track for the whole layout, or just using it to mock up for now and switch to flextrack & normal switches later on?
> 
> @Gunnerjohn, Its easier to beg for forgivness than ask for pernission


the base is 3m x1.8m the drivers area is 600m x 1m

that lay out is staying no i am going to use flex track for a track around that layout


----------



## yak-54

well made a start on the Trestle line today how do we cut the flexy track
i have been useing side cutters and a file


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'd probably use a Dremel tool with a cutoff wheel, that's what I use for O-gauge track. Works great on the Atlas solid rails, cuts like butter.


----------



## tjcruiser

Ditto on the Dremel.

When cutting flex, make sure you mark your cut with the track bent into position, as the "slidy" rail will move with respect to the fixed rail when going around a turn.

I usually cut the rails with the Dremel from the top, then flip over, and trim the plastic ties.

If you're using rail joiners, you can save a few cut-off ties, trim off the "spike" bumps on top, and then friction-fit slip them under the rail joiners to make it look like all of the ties are continuous.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Another tip for cutting in the middle of a rail, use the flex handle for the Dremel. You can't get the Dremel parallel with the rails, but the slim handle allows you to make a clean cut that doesn't have to be dressed up.

If you don't do that, cut a bit long and then trim to size from the end, that way you can make the final cut square.


----------



## yak-54

Finnish of the Trestle bridge


----------



## yak-54

finish the out side track today now to start on some buildings 

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gyMg8jAcjU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

Awesome. Can't wait to see it built up more, and Thomas making the rounds! 

-J.


----------



## yak-54

Added some of my old Lima rolling stock and some old horny buildings 
and the boy added rolling stock to thomas


----------



## tjcruiser

Lookin' good!

Is there room for father and son both inside the "control hole"?

TJ


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Lookin' good!
> 
> Is there room for father and son both inside the "control hole"?
> 
> TJ


Hi buddy room for 3 and seats  its 3 feet 3⅜ inches long 1 foot 11⅝ inches wide:thumbsup: 
just looking around at some wireless dcc that can be used on ipad do you have any suggestion i was going to say your up late LoL till i look up time road island 
a day behind

ps hope you got heater going man its cold there now


----------



## tjcruiser

I like the control pit ... way cool for kids (of all ages)!

First real frost last weekend ... winter's coming!

No DCC advice from me ... I'm old-fart / old-school!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## yak-54

well my boy started fitting some of his Thomas stuff last night :thumbsup:
he let me put some of my old buildings


----------



## Artieiii

Yak,
It looks like you have a bachmann DCC controller. A thomas with sound would be a big hit with your thomas fan. Here is a youtube clip of mine with sound.
Thomas with Sound

Here is a link to the thread I posted a while back.

A stool that rotates around in the center would be cool LOL.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> It looks like you have a bachmann DCC controller. A thomas with sound would be a big hit with your thomas fan. Here is a youtube clip of mine with sound.
> Thomas with Sound
> 
> Here is a link to the thread I posted a while back.
> 
> A stool that rotates around in the center would be cool LOL.
> -Art


yes it would 
i have not had time to look into it now but i will 
thanks for the link i will read later


----------



## yak-54

i have already fitted DCC in Thomas a NCE N148SR 
do you know if there is a dcc programer i can use on PC or laptop i would like to start play around with programing side of it


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> 
> A stool that rotates around in the center would be cool LOL.
> -Art


He has one that was the first thing i put in when i was laying the track he sat there for hours watching me :thumbsup:


----------



## Ranger

Looking good!


----------



## Artieiii

yak-54 said:


> i have already fitted DCC in Thomas a NCE N148SR
> do you know if there is a dcc programer i can use on PC or laptop i would like to start play around with programing side of it


Yak,
I used a Digitrax N scale SDN144PS sound decoder for my Thomas ($39.99). I have a Digitrax PR3 ($67.99) that allows you to customize the sound files on most sound enabled Digitrax decoders. The PR3 is supposed to be able to program the CV's but that doesn't work properly for me. It can't program an NCE decoder anyway. I have an NCE Power Cab and I use it to run my trains and program decoders. If you read my thread much of the info you will need is there. If interested I can send you the sound project I made for my Thomas. He has the thomas toot toot, he can say "bust my buffers" and "I'm a very useful engine". It took many hours of searching on youtube thomas episodes to find the correct sounds LOL. It's somewhere on my backup hard drive. I can email it to you it will save you many hours of trial and error. 
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Fun stuff, Yak. I love the row of "brick" train sheds. Bunch of guys workin' away in there, I bet!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii

I like the stack of chairs piled neatly in the background.....nobody gonna eat at the Thomas Train Table LOL.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> I used a Digitrax N scale SDN144PS sound decoder for my Thomas ($39.99). I have a Digitrax PR3 ($67.99) that allows you to customize the sound files on most sound enabled Digitrax decoders. The PR3 is supposed to be able to program the CV's but that doesn't work properly for me. It can't program an NCE decoder anyway. I have an NCE Power Cab and I use it to run my trains and program decoders. If you read my thread much of the info you will need is there. If interested I can send you the sound project I made for my Thomas. He has the thomas toot toot, he can say "bust my buffers" and "I'm a very useful engine". It took many hours of searching on youtube thomas episodes to find the correct sounds LOL. It's somewhere on my backup hard drive. I can email it to you it will save you many hours of trial and error.
> -Art


that would be good if you can email it i will pm you my email


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Fun stuff, Yak. I love the row of "brick" train sheds. Bunch of guys workin' away in there, I bet!
> 
> TJ


Not for long thats thomas line the way Thomas goes through that sheds flat out
hes making a back draft suck all them all out 
with the boy its flat out or stoped :laugh:


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> I like the stack of chairs piled neatly in the background.....nobody gonna eat at the Thomas Train Table LOL.
> -Art


i wish we have been told to move it for Christmas dinner witch we have in our veranda or porch i thinks its call in the states 
so i am in the middle for mounting a Electric Rope Winch 









just Finnish mounting the lifting hooks Today 
and the Electric Rope Winch should be here Thursday


----------



## yak-54

well mounted the winch to day


----------



## yak-54

and finished fitting Kadee to Thomas and friends


----------



## yak-54

well done some testing with some rolling stock after i fitted the Kadee


----------



## yak-54

well just about to start painting i am going to get a air brush 
witch is better SUCTION FEED or GRAVITY FEED ?
Dual Action
Signal Action 
.2 .3 .5 .8


----------



## NIMT

Gravity feed, Dual action, and all the #'s will work.
I used the same winch to lift my old layout out of the way in my wood shop. It was a 24 foot X 16 foot all 1/2 plywood setup.


----------



## yak-54

NIMT said:


> Gravity feed, Dual action, and all the #'s will work.
> I used the same winch to lift my old layout out of the way in my wood shop. It was a 24 foot X 16 foot all 1/2 plywood setup.


well i got one of these 


The Dual Action trigger controls both air and colour which allows changing the width of the line, the range of value and the opacity of paint without stopping.
The Suction Feed or Gravity Colour Cup can be swapped.
Comes with 0.2mm, 0.3mm and 0.5mm Nozzle and Needle set.
Comes with 1.8M Air Hose with 1/8" to 1/8" BSP. And a BSP Adaptor 1/8" to 1/4.
Internal mix means air and paint mix inside the air brush. Air and paint come together inside the head assembly to produce a thoroughly atomized fine dot spray pattern.


----------



## yak-54

well had to change the lay out a bit the boy likes to sent the freight train over
the trestle bridge the only he could do is take train swap it over to the other track i tried to get to revere to there is only one speed FLATOUT 
so put in a cross over in.

gee i like the PECO site after trying work out witch one will fit so went to shop to get a large crossover well it was to long then i went to peco site found the have all there crossover in a print out format so i printed out the medium and tape it down well that fit nice and strait so back to shop i go 















here is the like for track plans

http://www.peco-uk.com/page.asp?id=tempc100


----------



## yak-54

all done new X-over 

can we use water base paints for the track ( railroad tie brown ) 
and it there another name i can get a paint shop mix up ?


----------



## yak-54

tried to mix some paint today what do you think ?:thumbsup::thumbsdown:


----------



## tjcruiser

You've got the rusty metal color just right. Maybe rub some darker-brown weathering chalk over the "wood" ties?

I assume you're going to cover a portion of the ties / gaps with ballast stone?

TJ


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> You've got the rusty metal color just right. Maybe rub some darker-brown weathering chalk over the "wood" ties?
> 
> I assume you're going to cover a portion of the ties / gaps with ballast stone?
> 
> TJ


Hi 
no ballast stone i was going to air -brush the track and the cork under lay


----------



## yak-54

finished all the track's now added one more line and added some more supports to the bridge the fat loco was bending the track


----------



## tjcruiser

Check out Anton's air-brushed track weathering, here ... start at Post #29 ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=3035

TJ


----------



## KAL5

Nice track layout


----------



## yak-54

KAL5 said:


> Nice track layout


getting there with help of the great people of this forum :thumbsup:
i say there are many years of experience on the Model Train Forum


----------



## Artieiii

Looking really good Yak. That's a major layout for Thomas. Looks like you are outgrowing your bachmann DCC setup. Wink Wink!
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Looking really good Yak. That's a major layout for Thomas. Looks like you are outgrowing your bachmann DCC setup. Wink Wink!
> -Art


yes your right buddy bachmann DCC is ok for a start 
i am trying to save up for a Roco/Fleischmann Z21 so my son who is autistic can use his ipad witch he uses all day to talk to us he stoped talking at 2 years old no he is 10 so an ipad will all ways be close by just they are so dearer there about $600 bucks witch is a lot for me to out lay at this time 
i am out of work so i have to watch what i spend


----------



## Artieiii

Yak, not famaliar with the Roco/Fleishmann unit. I have an NCE power cab and I hook it to my macbook with JMRI. I can use my iPhone or my android tablet to run the trains wirelessly. Actually I prefer the free android engine driver app over WiThrottle for the iPhone/Tablet because it runs 2 train throttles at once plus the screen is bigger on the android tablet. I know that Digitrax also can connect to JMRI.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak, not famaliar with the Roco/Fleishmann unit. I have an NCE power cab and I hook it to my macbook with JMRI. I can use my iPhone or my android tablet to run the trains wirelessly. Actually I prefer the free android engine driver app over WiThrottle for the iPhone/Tablet because it runs 2 train throttles at once plus the screen is bigger on the android tablet. I know that Digitrax also can connect to JMRI.
> -Art


Hmm i may have to look into that if runs on mac i say i can get it to work on ipad has to be cheap than 600 dollars i may have to have a chat with you


----------



## Artieiii

Yak,
Feel free to contact me with any questions. You can get the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra for $169 or the NCE Power Cab for $199 (the price went up on this, it was $149). Both these systems will interface with JMRI (which is free). WiThrottle lite is a free app for the iPad. The paid version of WiThrottle will control 2 engines at once. The power cab will need a USB interface ($39.99). I don't know what the Zephyr will need to interface with JMRI. Someone here I'm sure will chime in.
Hope this helps.
Either way you go it will be less than $600
-Art


----------



## yak-54

well while waiting for Christmas dinner added some little people 

dont tell the wife what i am doing while i cooking on the barbie


----------



## tjcruiser

Neat ... I've never seen a swing bridge like that. Do they have real ones Down Under?


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Neat ... I've never seen a swing bridge like that. Do they have real ones Down Under?


 my dad said there was one in Melbourne thats my capital city 30 years ago he said its made in to a walk way now


----------



## seabilliau

Great stuff Yak. Can't wait to see her all set up.


----------



## Artieiii

Yak,
That's way more detailed than the typical Thomas Isle of Sodor layout. Your son has gotta love that! You are doing nice work for sure. My n scale coffee table is taking way more time than I had anticipated.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

well i tested out my present from the fat little man in red


----------



## yak-54

all ready to start glue all the stuff down
how to you lay NOCH grass i cant read it ?


is it just like wall paper spray the paper back with glue ?


----------



## yak-54

glue the grass down 2 time did not stick first time :thumbsdown:
as the sun sets it time to get ready to party 4 hours to go


----------



## broox

Man, that is looking awesome :thumbsup:

Getting results. I bet your son bloody loves this!


----------



## yak-54

painted the road and the x-crossing on the layout and tested the runway


----------



## Grbauc

*does look awesome!!*

The noch grass i use i put glue down and then use a electric contraption that puts static in to it causing it to stand up.. Not sure if thats the grass your or kind your using. The Noch grass products are awesome i love them looks great just like your layout.


----------



## Grbauc

Are layout designs are similar a big [] with a opening in the middle same has my layout.. a big square O Keep those pictures coming!!!


----------



## yak-54

broox said:


> Man, that is looking awesome :thumbsup:
> 
> Getting results. I bet your son bloody loves this!


i say he does buy the way he lets out a happy squeals. me boy stop talking 7 1/2 years ago he's 10 now


----------



## yak-54

Grbauc said:


> The noch grass i use i put glue down and then use a electric contraption that puts static in to it causing it to stand up.. Not sure if thats the grass your or kind your using. The Noch grass products are awesome i love them looks great just like your layout.


it is NOCH with the paper back

NOCH Item No. 00020 Grass Mat, Spring Meadow, 300 x 100cm Roll


----------



## yak-54

Grbauc said:


> Are layout designs are similar a big [] with a opening in the middle same has my layout.. a big square O Keep those pictures coming!!!


 i see your layout takes up your garage  poor car left out side


----------



## tjcruiser

Progress is comiing along nicely, Yak! Fun stuff!

TJ


----------



## yak-54

Yep i like the bit where i test my new toys out from the little fat man in the red suit  ( Airbrush )


----------



## yak-54

well my sons twin sister said needs a desert now daddy no where for the camels to live  i know what i am painting tomorrow


----------



## broox

Putting me to shame, bro!

Just a splash of colour and it makes a massive difference. amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

There's WATER under that trestle run. Well I'll be ...

Didn't see that one comin'. Cool ... way cool!

TJ


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> There's WATER under that trestle run. Well I'll be ...
> 
> Didn't see that one comin'. Cool ... way cool!
> 
> TJ


something diff-rant looks cool but not as cold as your place top of -2


----------



## yak-54

Well not happy Jan.
go out for the day Terence the Tractor and Trevor had plowed the filed


----------



## yak-54

well had a busy day today on the lay out the hole Family had a go the girls made a farm the wife made a play ground
me and he boy finished the bridge off 

been a long time sins we all did something together :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Burber (sp?) carpet for the farm crops ... what a great idea! Nice neat rows!

What did you use for the lighter yellowish/greenish crops?

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Burber (sp?) carpet for the farm crops ... what a great idea! Nice neat rows!
> 
> What did you use for the lighter yellowish/greenish crops?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> TJ


My air brush with yellow paint


----------



## yak-54

this how i made the picket fence for the Zoo . 
old lima and hornby track 1970 vintage


----------



## THE TYCO MAN

How creative! Woulda never imagine using ties from old track as fence sections! Now, i seen the ties used as posts, just never a fence like this!


----------



## tjcruiser

Yak,

You are the clever one ... especially in the recycle department. Fun stuff!

TJ


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Yak,
> 
> You are the clever one ... especially in the recycle department. Fun stuff!
> 
> TJ


one has to be when one out of and the hobby shop is a 1 1/2 drive


----------



## yak-54

today job is to go from this









to this


----------



## tjcruiser

Hocus Pocus!!!


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Hocus Pocus!!!


its done


----------



## yak-54

well that was easy ended up useing old lima engine 

























YouTube http://youtu.be/v1XJtkdpAHM


----------



## Artieiii

Looks great Yak.... two thumbs up /) /)
-Art


----------



## yak-54

all good i fitted DCC tonight so he is all ready to race thomas


----------



## Artieiii

Wow Yak, that fits in there nicely. Job well done!
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Ohhh ... I missed what you were doing with your earlier posts. I thought you wer somehow using the motor to drive the big red wheels. I couldn't imagine how you were engaging those (original) axles. But how I see your "hocus pocus" trick ... little drive wheels tucked inside the big red wheels.

Clever.

And ... ohh ... I won't tell anyone!

TJ


----------



## NIMT

yak-54,
Love the fence!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Some would say, But you would never make a fence out of RR ties, Umm I would have to say we did. It was on a Colorado ranch back in the 70's we built our bull pens and heavy cattle pens out of RR ties. A lot of RR ties, 2000 some if I remember right. Also used RR bridge beams to make the sheds!


----------



## JPIII

Carpenter ants and take one look at a used RR tie with them spike holes and it looks like heaven to them.
Survival to them then leads them to establish secondary nests in the immediate area...which turn into primary nests when a new queen is born and the cycle repeats.....not to mention the hundreds that fly off to mate....If your home happens to be amongst them, you're in for a fight.

Such is life in the prototype world.


----------



## yak-54

JPIII said:


> Carpenter ants and take one look at a used RR tie with them spike holes and it looks like heaven to them.
> Survival to them then leads them to establish secondary nests in the immediate area...which turn into primary nests when a new queen is born and the cycle repeats.....not to mention the hundreds that fly off to mate....If your home happens to be amongst them, you're in for a fight.
> 
> Such is life in the prototype world.


to hot for them here 43 degrees celsius or 109.4 degrees fahrenheit.
the only time you ever see ants is when you dig the garden 
well its time to put the air con on its 28c / 82.4 degrees


----------



## yak-54

well got new thomas ( hornby ) added DCC with led light
added 2 light for birtie 

now thomas and birtie can drag race at night


----------



## yak-54

well he girls add a zoo to the layout


----------



## NIMT

yak-54 said:


> to hot for them here 43 degrees celsius or 109.4 degrees fahrenheit.
> the only time you ever see ants is when you dig the garden
> well its time to put the air con on its 28c / 82.4 degrees


Umm it's around 30f here with 3 1/2 to 4 feet of snow and another 15" slated for tomorrow!


----------



## joed2323

NIMT said:


> Umm it's around 30f here with 3 1/2 to 4 feet of snow and another 15" slated for tomorrow!


That's a perfect excuse to stay indoors and play with the layout


----------



## yak-54

I think tonight's job is fit some lights in the passenger cars


----------



## tjcruiser

yak-54 said:


> well he girls add a zoo to the layout


"Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!!!"

Looks like everyone's having tons of fun!

TJ


----------



## yak-54

All done that was easy  Next job Please


----------



## tjcruiser

Nice job on the light addition.

Re: pickups ...

I assume those axles are insulated ... axle electrically connected to one wheel, only? Orientation flipped such that + on one side of car, - on other?

TJ


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Nice job on the light addition.
> 
> Re: pickups ...
> 
> I assume those axles are insulated ... axle electrically connected to one wheel, only? Orientation flipped such that + on one side of car, - on other?
> 
> TJ


thanks for that
i ask a dumm question last night how to stop it from shorting out i forgot the one side is isolated hwell:


----------



## coupman35

That if very cool and i love the idears you comme up whit .


----------



## yak-54

this how it looks


----------



## yak-54

Today job is fit a red flashing light into Thomas jet engine


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Let's see the flames.  :laugh:


----------



## yak-54

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Let's see the flames.  :laugh:


nar no flames i burnt my fingers enough today with the iron 
need to make white led flasher to use on dcc system 
the dc flashers not bright enough


----------



## tjcruiser

yak-54 said:


> thanks for that
> i ask a dumm question last night how to stop it from shorting out i forgot the one side is isolated hwell:


Been there, done that on my end!

TJ


----------



## yak-54

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Let's see the flames.  :laugh:


this is the best i can do John with out setting the layout on firer with a gas turbine 
well after 2 day trying to get to flash on A/C and D/C i got it 

One left is the finished one test it on 16v A/C

One on the right is the prototype on a old 12v D/C 










http://youtu.be/3R_Cll3Sa70


----------



## MayanMan

nice.. It would be great to post the details on the parts used and how their connected for others to use. I'm just starting to get into the LEDs and wiring them.. so details would be great so I can learn.


----------



## yak-54

MayanMan said:


> nice.. It would be great to post the details on the parts used and how their connected for others to use. I'm just starting to get into the LEDs and wiring them.. so details would be great so I can learn.


i will do tomorrow its 2.30 am i am off to 
I just starting to get into the LEDs yesterday took me 1 days to work it out
it would be nice if they sold A/C flasher LED


----------



## Artieiii

*Flashing Red LED's*



yak-54 said:


> i will do tomorrow its 2.30 am i am off to
> I just starting to get into the LEDs yesterday took me 1 days to work it out
> it would be nice if they sold A/C flasher LED


Yak,
Radio shack in the US carries flashing red LED's. I don't know if they have Radio shack down under.*Here is a link:*

I used them on top of my HO bridges.
I used some on my HO DRGW Ski Train on the rear of the observation car. One of these days I will make a FRED (flashing red end of train device) on my container cars.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> Radio shack in the US carries flashing red LED's. I don't know if they have Radio shack down under.*Here is a link:*
> 
> I used them on top of my HO bridges.
> I used some on my HO DRGW Ski Train on the rear of the observation car. One of these days I will make a FRED (flashing red end of train device) on my container cars.
> -Art


did fine some wont flash on dcc


----------



## yak-54

made some light up today looks cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii

yak-54 said:


> did fine some wont flash on dcc


Yak,
I don't run mine off DCC power, I run mine off an old cell phone charger. It can work with a bridge rectifier which will convert DCC (similar to AC) into DC current. *Here is the Radio Shack part I used.* 
There are 4 wires to connect 1 to each side of DCC track power and a positive and negative terminal to connect your lights. Easy Peasy.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> I don't run mine off DCC power, I run mine off an old cell phone charger. It can work with a bridge rectifier which will convert DCC (similar to AC) into DC current. *Here is the Radio Shack part I used.*
> There are 4 wires to connect 1 to each side of DCC track power and a positive and negative terminal to connect your lights. Easy Peasy.
> -Art


Thanks will try


----------



## yak-54

tonight's job was to fit LED's For Runway and fit red flashing red light to control tower 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZfMFKKWVT8


----------



## Artieiii

Airport runway lighting looks great. /) /)
-Art


----------



## sstlaure

That looks just fantastic


----------



## tjcruiser

Love the runway lights! Very colorful / fun!!!


----------



## Artieiii

Yak, 
Here is a wiring diagram for a bridge rectifier. It is just a bunch of diodes which "force" the alternating current down separate paths and convert to DC (Positive and negative). It's an amazingly simple gizmo.
-Art


----------



## Mr.Buchholz

tjcruiser said:


> Love the runway lights! Very colorful / fun!!!


Agreed! The runway looks so realistic! Great job!

-J.


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Love the runway lights! Very colorful / fun!!!


thats the only color i had left He loves it


----------



## yak-54

took me some time get the leds to chase each other till i got the timming right


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> Here is a wiring diagram for a bridge rectifier. It is just a bunch of diodes which "force" the alternating current down separate paths and convert to DC (Positive and negative). It's an amazingly simple gizmo.
> -Art


yep will go get some today Thanks 
you may be able to help me out.
i just put some lights in the coaches as it goes around the track the lights flicker. i want to fit a Capacitor in it do i need to put a Diode on the main feed from the Track first ?


----------



## NIMT

To make flicker free lights that run on DCC rails.

Pick up power off of rails, run threw bridge rectifier, connect both the lights and 25 volt or greater 220uF or more capacitor to the outputs of the rectifier.
The larger the capacitor the longer the buffer time.

You can also put a potentiometer after the output and capacitor to feed the light and have the ability to dim them down.


----------



## yak-54

NIMT said:


> To make flicker free lights that run on DCC rails.
> 
> Pick up power off of rails, run threw bridge rectifier, connect both the lights and 25 volt or greater 220uF or more capacitor to the outputs of the rectifier.
> The larger the capacitor the longer the buffer time.
> 
> You can also put a potentiometer after the output and capacitor to feed the light and have the ability to dim them down.


Hi do i put the capacitor just after rectifier or after the last led ?


----------



## NIMT

Either will work.


----------



## yak-54

tonight job is to fit some light to the bridge


----------



## Artieiii

Yak,
Here is a wiring diagram for a bridge rectifier with a capacitor added. I used this setup to add flicker free lighting to HO passenger cars.
-Art








Here is a pic of the device. The red wires connect to the track pickups the black wire is ground and white wire is the positive. I added a second resistor to dim the LED some.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak,
> Here is a wiring diagram for a bridge rectifier with a capacitor added. I used this setup to add flicker free lighting to HO passenger cars.
> -Art
> 
> Here is a pic of the device. The red wires connect to the track pickups the black wire is ground and white wire is the positive. I added a second resistor to dim the LED some.
> -Art


i will give it ago tomorrow night i am going to try it on the workshop


----------



## yak-54

bridge all done 

http://youtu.be/yW8iJ2nrRd4


----------



## yak-54

added lights to the work shops and welder flicker to
add some lights to the tunnel


----------



## broox

Yak, you're unstoppable  

great work!!


----------



## Carl

That is quite a layout for your son........I hope you both enjoy it.


----------



## yak-54

passenger coach No:2 Done

Add some pickup's ( guitar String B .013 steel ) easy to Soldier 









this where i Soldier the wires for the pickups









bridge rectifier and Cap to stop the lights from flickering 









truck all done 









add the led ( white )









All done 2 more to go


----------



## coupman35

That looks swite nice job


----------



## tjcruiser

This is turning into one heck of a "high tech" play-type layout! Nice lighting work throughout ... airport, station, pass cars. :thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> This is turning into one heck of a "high tech" play-type layout! Nice lighting work throughout ... airport, station, pass cars. :thumbsup:


i need the lights for me when he go's to bed its my turn


----------



## yak-54

Well got me caboose today to Finnish of the freight Train well it needs a flasher dont it  so it got one


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Yak,

What's your background experience with electronics, just out of curiosity???

I see you guys do stuff like this, and my head spins 'round a bit. I understand the basic principals, more or less, but I'm not so sure I have the experience/confidence to jump into LED lighting like this on my own.

How'd you get off the starting block, so to speak?

TJ


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Yak,
> 
> What's your background experience with electronics, just out of curiosity???
> 
> I see you guys do stuff like this, and my head spins 'round a bit. I understand the basic principals, more or less, but I'm not so sure I have the experience/confidence to jump into LED lighting like this on my own.
> 
> How'd you get off the starting block, so to speak?
> 
> TJ


Hello mr Ticruiser 

no experience i was always just a tinkerer i am a motor mechanic By trade




tjcruiser said:


> How'd you get off the starting block, so to speak?
> TJ


well it all started last week when i seen someone on this forum put some lights in a shed on his layout I thought that's cool .
This forum and yourself and others are great source of info
my motto is Google is your friend  you can always find a answer


----------



## tjcruiser

There hope for a dope like me?!? :retard:


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> There hope for a dope like me?!? :retard:


yes 

but you have to give up on Lionel


----------



## Ranger

Great job on the lights


----------



## tjcruiser

yak-54 said:


> but you have to give up on Lionel




< < < TJ pulls back from bar ... knocks stools over ... draws gun from holster ... bartender ducks for cover ... piano player dives under a table. TJ turns his head a bit, spits a bullseye into the spittoon, looks back at the stranger in the bar and says, "Come again, there, pardner?!?" ... > > >


----------



## Big Ed

"Let there be light", and there was light. :thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> < < < TJ pulls back from bar ... knocks stools over ... draws gun from holster ... bartender ducks for cover ... piano player dives under a table. TJ turns his head a bit, spits a bullseye into the spittoon, looks back at the stranger in the bar and says, "Come again, there, pardner?!?" ... > > >



< < < TJ pulls back from bar ... knocks stools over ... draws Lionel from Cupboard ... bartender ducks for cover ... piano player dives under a table. TJ turns his head a bit, spits a bullseye into the spittoon, looks back at the stranger in the bar and says, "Lets race " as the Stranger pulls an Ho dcc from the holster "Now Thats a Train " I think Tj is In Trouble mutter the crowd
in a flash it was over and off walks the stranger into the led light's


----------



## tjcruiser

< < < ... and TJ humbly tucks his tarnished pride away, and sombers off into the sunset ... > > >


----------



## yak-54

tjcruiser said:


> < < < ... and TJ humbly tucks his tarnished pride away, and sombers off into the sunset ... > > >


never mind i still like you no what stuff you Like


----------



## yak-54

well that's it for lights now its time change it from train set ( no turnouts ) to model railway layout 
need some help on how to wire these up so i can go inside line to out and if theirs a train on out side to the inside and how to wire up some green led lights so he know witch they are going to.
do i need 4 CDU for each turn out ? they are peco PL-11 side mounted turnouts

and how to make the CDU two


----------



## HardcoreABN

I wish I could find a compact version of that for HO, I know I have seen it in N only.


----------



## Zcratchman

yak-54 said:


> yes your right buddy bachmann DCC is ok for a start
> i am trying to save up for a Roco/Fleischmann Z21 so my son who is autistic can use his ipad witch he uses all day to talk to us he stoped talking at 2 years old no he is 10 so an ipad will all ways be close by just they are so dearer there about $600 bucks witch is a lot for me to out lay at this time
> i am out of work so i have to watch what i spend


Hi all. Although I come here and read, this is my first post here. 

Speaking of ROCO’s new Z21 DCC Control Center. I recently wrote a couple of articles on it and I even have some inside information on some cool updates to it that are coming soon. 

If you’re interested, you can read the articles here…

http://zrailroads.com/

Go to November 16, 2012 for the first article and January 17, 2013 for the update.

Zcratchman_Joe


----------



## wingnut163

is that not a double cross over????? HO has them, i have two. dont know about the LED's but i did not need to do any special wiring on mine.
you say , "no turn outs" they look like turn outs to me.. maybe its my old eyes.

skip


----------



## HardcoreABN

what brand is yours? Atlas and Peco do not have it...


----------



## wingnut163

*cross over*



HardcoreABN said:


> I wish I could find a compact version of that for HO, I know I have seen it in N only.


i have two double cross overs that are HO. made by Shinohara.


----------



## yak-54

got a new toy today

Digitrax PR3








this picture is me accessing my server from my PC inside my home nice cool








this is my server witch is running vmware so i can setup a virtual PC running windows 7/64 and running JMRI witch i just just finished setting up and tested
on Thomas :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: it works like a charm  
and who said it wont run on a virtual pc


----------



## yak-54

and today should turn up a DS64 decoder to control my turnout with


----------



## Artieiii

Hey Yak,
Now that you have a PR3 you can use my thomas.spj file to add sounds to your Hornby Thomas /) /)
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Hey Yak,
> Now that you have a PR3 you can use my thomas.spj file to add sounds to your Hornby Thomas /) /)
> -Art


Hi Art yes i will i just have to get a sound decoder for thomas :thumbsup:


----------



## Artieiii

I used the Digitrax SDH164D in most of my HO sound conversions. It costs about $50 and includes a speaker. You can program it with the PR3. You should have enough room inside your Hornby Thomas. I had to use a Digitrax n scale sound unit for my Bachmann Thomas but the speaker is really small.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> I used the Digitrax SDH164D
> -Art


what size is the speaker 28 mm x ?


----------



## Artieiii

yak-54 said:


> what size is the speaker 28 mm x ?


Not sure what you mean Yak54. The speaker is round and 28mm diameter. Do you mean how thick is it? It looks about 3mm to me.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Not sure what you mean Yak54. The speaker is round and 28mm diameter. Do you mean how thick is it? It looks about 3mm to me.
> -Art


yes how thick ( like my way with words )hwell:

Thanks Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Hey Yak,
> Now that you have a PR3 you can use my thomas.spj file to add sounds to your Hornby Thomas /) /)
> -Art


what did you use for loading sounds up to the cv


----------



## Artieiii

yak-54 said:


> what did you use for loading sounds up to the cv


Yak54,
Go to Digitrax.com and download "sound loader" software or click HERE. Only works on windows not Mac. I had to use my work laptop. Soundloader will connect your laptop to your PR3 programmer. 
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Yak54,
> Go to Digitrax.com and download "sound loader" software or click HERE. Only works on windows not Mac. I had to use my work laptop. Soundloader will connect your laptop to your PR3 programmer.
> -Art


Thanks all good just one thing i cant find how to download off the decoder 
and save it i am going to test it on a Athearn FP45


----------



## Artieiii

yak-54 said:


> Thanks all good just one thing i cant find how to download off the decoder
> and save it i am going to test it on a Athearn FP45


You can't download off the decoder to save the file. Only thing you can do is overwrite the sound project. If you go to the Digitrax sound depot site you can download a free copy of the sound projects that the company uses on their decoders. 
Hope this helps.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

finished off the street lights


----------



## yak-54

need to add some leds to my turn outs i am using peco pl-11 with Digitrax DS64
has someone got some ideas


----------



## tjcruiser

That overall LED lighting scene looks fabulous. I really lke the focused spotlight effect of the LED's, and the bright coloring.

Nice work, Yak!

TJ


----------



## yak-54

well after sitting looking at the turn out motor i worked out to add some signals 

micro switch no / no with center pin common


----------



## yak-54

well fitted Computer interface Digitrax Pr3 and Ds64 for the turnouts 
wired it all up tested it with JMRI turnouts works great from ipad and pc
fitted some manual switch for turnouts as well 
tonight i will try work out some led lights i think its call ( Dwarf Signals ) 
all i need now is to get a power supply


----------



## yak-54

Hmm going to need some help with this one after 3 hours trying. 
I have 2 mico switchs working off the 2 turnouts ref picture 2

Circuit 1

if No.1 is green i need No.2 & No.7 red and No.8 green 
and when i throw the switch
No.1 red i need No,2 & No,7 green No.8 red

Circuit 2

if No.4 is green i need No.3 & No.6 red and No.5 green 
and when i throw the switch
No.4 red i need No,3 & No,6 green No.5 red

Thanks


----------



## NIMT

Your going to need to make a logic circuit to get the results that you want. It can be done with micro chips, "and" circuits!


----------



## yak-54

NIMT said:


> Your going to need to make a logic circuit to get the results that you want. It can be done with micro chips, "and" circuits!



micro chips, "and" circuits now that sound's scary 

well i went to my local radio shack ( Jaycar Electronics in Australia ) to find out about some micro chips, "and" circuits and i was talking to a senior bloke in the store ask if he could help me out with micro chips, "and" circuits and told him what i was trying to do .
we he said you dont need micro chips, "and" circuits switch 3 pin one common
no / nc and some led and wire .
well chatted for 30 min told me how to do it . got home try it well work like a charm


----------



## yak-54

well finished one side last night :thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54

took some time yesterday to clean up in the shed looking for a power supply
i found a long lost steamy have not seen it for over 30 years 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mXMzdtaIMY


----------



## Artieiii

Wow Yak, that looks really familiar. I remember seeing one of those as a kid but when I inherited my grandfather's collection that was not there. My grandfather also had some telegraph equipment with the Lionel collection, I think he had it on my father's train layout. The telegraph stuff was in the boxes. I should take it out and see if it works. My wife could send me a telegraph message to me in the man cave when dinner is ready LOL.
-Art


----------



## yak-54

Artieiii said:


> Wow Yak, that looks really familiar. I remember seeing one of those as a kid but when I inherited my grandfather's collection that was not there. My grandfather also had some telegraph equipment with the Lionel collection, I think he had it on my father's train layout. The telegraph stuff was in the boxes. I should take it out and see if it works. My wife could send me a telegraph message to me in the man cave when dinner is ready LOL.
> -Art


what she don't bring it out Hmm need some training 

Ouch That Hurt the wife just gave me a back hand LoL


----------



## Artieiii

Yak,
I think every Jay Leno fan should have a working model steam engine :thumbsup::thumbsup:. Jay Leno has one from the 1860's that was used in a factory when president Lincoln was in office. I might have to search ebay for one of those it's reminding me of my childhood.
I have thought about the steam engine I saw as a kid but forgot exactly what it looked like. Yours is an exact copy even the plastic handle thingy that holds the fuel.
Art


----------



## yak-54

Today i fitted old 90w laptop power supply and fuse box to DB150 :thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54

*Ballast*

Hi all i was thinking of adding some Ballast 
is there some gadget one can use or some ideas how to lay it or point me to a Thread i can read. And is there a problem laying it because i have raised track ?

Thanks


----------



## yak-54

boy got his new hoppers in the mail today


----------



## yak-54

well finished off the dwarf lights looks good at night to


----------



## yak-54

finished install of Digitrax system well i am very impressed with way it all work together with JMRI ipod ipad iphone and web interface and pc 
thanks to all that helped me over last months :thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Yak,

So ... I saw your steam engine and the fire pan, and was going to ask if you got the thing working. I then saw the YouTube link.

Sweet stuff! That baby's happily cranking away, after all these years!

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## yak-54

well need having some dramas with Dixtrax system (over week now ) 
locos running 1/2 speed to bachmann.
so i tok some time off added some load new trucks
i got track Ballast of pat at http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com (Australia)


----------



## yak-54

just aded some sound to the railway crossing 
used an old alarm voice recorder  
and wired it digitrax ds64 Stationary Decoder 
all need now is to make some lights ?


----------



## joed2323

Yak- ballasting track has been discussed numerous times, if you use the "search" function you should be able to bring up a few threads on ballasting track.

YouTube has many videos on ballasting track Al mayo has a good video also on you tube. I will post a link when I get home from work in awhile...


----------



## yak-54

joed2323 said:


> Yak- ballasting track has been discussed numerous times, if you use the "search" function you should be able to bring up a few threads on ballasting track.
> 
> YouTube has many videos on ballasting track Al mayo has a good video also on you tube. I will post a link when I get home from work in awhile...


Thanks i will do i have been putting it off for a little while now needs to be done


----------



## joed2323

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=U3whKYHfQGQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=hGgT0zQg1s4


----------



## yak-54

well i did add a video where it went 

just aded some sound to the railway crossing
used an old alarm voice recorder
and wired it digitrax ds64 Stationary Decoder
all need now is to make some lights ?

youtube video link


----------



## yak-54

here is some of pictures i took of the install


----------



## sjm9911

Very cool video, the electronics are way over my head. Looking (sounding?) good!


----------



## yak-54

Hey lot of its over mind to but Google is your friend



sjm9911 said:


> Very cool video, the electronics are way over my head. Looking (sounding?) good!


----------



## yak-54

well the boy putting box's over the track to the bridge so i think its time to make a tunnel / Mountains on the rise to the bridge 

so i had look around at what i have to uses 
Hmm how am i going to hold the house Leaf guard off the track 
then the wife calls me can you put these bottles in the Recycle Bin 
i said deer i will recycle them


----------



## yak-54

well put the tunnel on hold till i can work out how i am going to do it
just finished fitting Digitrax DSC51 for the boy to use 
90% of the time he uses his ipad when its flat he can use DSC51


----------



## yak-54

he is a test video of JMRI at work on a ipad


----------



## yak-54

well after getting it to run good i thought i run it off my server and my wireless router  nope not when the kids watching Utube of the wireless router 

well  what about setting up its own wireless mini pc that runs off layout power supply 

well i found this little pc at a garage sale $10 bucks 
put linux on it jmri off it goes now i can drive the trains any where any time as long as i have pc or iso device :smokin:


----------



## yak-54

well added a dcc to one of old loco to
Victorian Railways B class with Digitrax Sound


----------



## Big Ed

I like the B65. What side is the front? 
Sounds nice too. :smilie_daumenpos:

I noticed a slight distorted crackling sound when the horn was sounded.
Speaker?


----------



## yak-54

it was not screw down yet i was just testing see if it was in a good spot before i fixed it down 

the front its the end with the light on it LoL


----------



## Big Ed

yak-54 said:


> it was not screw down yet i was just testing see if it was in a good spot before i fixed it down
> 
> the front its the end with the light on it LoL




I like to get me a double ended Diesel in O gauge.


I would paint it CNJ. 
Though I would need 2 as I like both paint schemes.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## yak-54

whats the loco call ( model number ) over there


this unit is still in service now 










Builder Clyde Engineering, Granville
Model ML2
Build date 1951–1953
Total produced 26
Gauge 1,600 mm (5 ft 3 in)
Length 18.70 m (61 ft 4 in)
Locomotive weight 114.00 tonne
Engine type EMD 16-567BC
Generator EMD D12
Traction motors EMD D27
Top speed 133 km/h (83 mph)
Power output 1,120 kW (1,500 hp)
Tractive effort Starting: 267 kN (60,000 lbf)
Continuous: 178 kN (40,000 lbf) at 18 km/h (11.2 mph)
Class B
Number in class 26
11 units rebuilt as A class
Number B60 - B85
Units B60, B62, B66 
Locale Victoria
Delivered 1952
First run 14 July 1952
Retired Progressively from 1982
Preserved 6
In Service: B61, B65, B76, B80

Current owner Chicago Freight Car Leasing Australia
Southern Shorthaul Railroad


----------



## Big Ed

They were Baldwin DRX 4-4-2000 passenger cab units put together.

I don't know if they have another name.
The above is a copy and paste from the site I found the picture from.
How accurate I don't know, but they were Baldwin locomotives.


----------



## yak-54

hey have look at this oldie

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Marklin-HO-3067-Locomotive-/261245526267?pt=AU_Toys_Hobbies_Model_Railways&hash=item3cd37260fb


big ed said:


> I like to get me a double ended Diesel in O gauge.
> 
> 
> I would paint it CNJ.
> Though I would need 2 as I like both paint schemes.:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> 
> View attachment 28833
> 
> 
> View attachment 28834


----------



## yak-54

still running well over 80 loco's 300+ carriage


----------



## Mark VerMurlen

Nice layout, Yak. I hadn't seen this before since its been almost 5 years between the last post and your update yesterday. I just got done reading through the full thread. What's changed in the last 5 years? How's your son doing?

Mark


----------



## santafealltheway

yak-54 said:


> bridge rectifier and Cap to stop the lights from flickering


I attempted this a couple times but my lights flickered anyway. do you have a diagram ?


----------



## Tom_C

What size cap are you using? Depending on how much power you need for lights, you may need 1000uf or more. A couple of my cars I have 1500uf.




santafealltheway said:


> I attempted this a couple times but my lights flickered anyway. do you have a diagram ?


----------

